# 2 week old (approx) updates! *pic heavy*



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

These are pics from around when our first litter was 2 weeks old (they are about 3.5 weeks old now)

Our little black tan doe "Beep!" (keeping)









Our two broken brindle bucks "Bruiser" (left) and "Bowser" (right)...not keeping these









The three brindles, "Tigger," "Winslow," and "Stimpy" (2 bucks 1 doe), also not keeping









again:









Beep! again and "Particle Man" (keeping both of these mice)...does particle man look broken black or blue?









There will be new pictures of them soon, we've just been too busy with things to keep you all updated regularly


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute pix; I love marked brindles especially.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awwww, soo sweet!


----------

